# emerse growing mini pellia & fissidens



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

anyone ever grow these 2 emersed, like in a palu tank? i've been misting my m.p. daily and they seem to be doing 'ok' but haven't seen noticeable growth in the last 2 weeks. i've read that some people see roots when you grow them emersed... is this true?

same thing for fissidens, they're coming in the mail this week but just wanted to ask around for direct experience

thanks


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I am growing fissedens in my 2 vivariums. One is on a water fall and the other is on some wood (much less damp)

I will be honest, I am unimpressed. It looks much more vibrant under water. Above it doesn't spread its fronds as much. It still looks nice and mossy, but not like immersed fissedens. Its grows better on the water fall then on the wood, but both are growing!

FYI Java fern looks 1000x better out of water, as well as Christmas moss and flame moss. You may consider these as alternatives depending on the look you are going for.

I haven't grown pellia specifically, but I found a local, similar species that was growing on a river bank. I am currently growing it in a 10 gallon to see how it holds up under the humidity and warmer temps.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

hmm, i have flame moss but they're infested with new crs babies, so i have been hesistant to trim the moss a little.. :x

whats your temps like in your vivs? are you housing anything? 
java ferns grow emersed well? im assuming same for narrow leaf?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

gnod said:


> hmm, i have flame moss but they're infested with new crs babies, so i have been hesistant to trim the moss a little.. :x
> 
> whats your temps like in your vivs? are you housing anything?
> java ferns grow emersed well? im assuming same for narrow leaf?


My vivs have no special heating but with humidity and lights they are in the mid 70's. I am keeping Dart Frogs.

I currently have 2 Vivariums, with 6 more in the works in my fish room. I am also working on a small indoor pond (Riparium style) that will have lots of emmersed plants.


I have some java fern growing on part of my water wall, where it has constant flow. It is growing VERY slow, but it is growing! The leaves are very VERY small compared to normal java fern and its a little more spread out then compact like my immersed java. Maybe it is just taking a long time to get settled?


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

hmm.. how are you supplementing nutrients, if you are any to your plants? 
i've just set up my 10g, palu tank for some vampire crabs.. but may do a rehaul soon as i want more land space... they're hardly actually IN the water.. just like on the edges by it. 

does this work? if i break up some root tabs i got from justin at rootmedic, put it into my spray bottle, wait till it breaks down and spray the plants with said spray bottle?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I do not fertilize any of my vivariums. The peat/coconut husk mix provides ample nutrition for my plants! I was spraying liquid ferts at first but this was advised against by some experienced dart froggers. They have tanks that are 5 years old that still thriving!

-----------------------------------------------

Vampire Crabs are AWESOME. You should tell me about your experience with them... I have read a lot about them but first hand experience seems to be minimal.

Side note: Have you seen the all black ones with yellow eyes? they are epic looking!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

hah i only use small pepple/gravel instead of my original intent of using abg mix which prob wouldve been great for plants. im debating on going back and using the mix

so far i've had them for about a week and here's what i've experienced.
they're expensive
they're shy
they're invisible (most of the time)
they're not eating (hopefully this will change fast.. or could be that i just dont see them eat)
they're pretty damn cool

haha i've got 2 kinds of the vampire crabs, the red devil & bi color
the red devils are more active (still.. relatively inactive in general) compared to the bicolor, i think the yellow eyes you're asking about is bicolor characteristics, except bicolors are purple!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

inactivity is a worry of mine. i like my livestock to be out!

are they wild caught or captive bred?


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

captive bred 
i think it also depends on the tank size too. i didn't want a 20L so i stuck with a 10..
im thinking that maybe 15 would've been better


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats good. I hear captives are much easier to care for.

20Ls are one of my favorite sizes! and 29's (tall 20Ls)

I have a 20g viva nd a 29 viv. working on a 65g viv...


----------

